# Looks like pppd didn't initialize our dbus module

## dashko

Hello,

i am trying connect with Network Manager thought my mobile phone:

```
Aug  6 09:02:08 dash-pc kernel: usb 1-4: New USB device found, idVendor=1004, idProduct=618e

Aug  6 09:02:08 dash-pc kernel: usb 1-4: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

Aug  6 09:02:08 dash-pc kernel: usb 1-4: Product: LG Mobile USB Modem

Aug  6 09:02:08 dash-pc kernel: usb 1-4: Manufacturer: LG Electronics Inc.

Aug  6 09:02:08 dash-pc kernel: usb 1-4: SerialNumber: 80A352166043395667

Aug  6 09:02:08 dash-pc kernel: cdc_acm 1-4:1.0: This device cannot do calls on its own. It is not a modem.

Aug  6 09:02:08 dash-pc kernel: cdc_acm 1-4:1.0: ttyACM0: USB ACM device
```

It works great, i type "pon" and internet connects like charm:

```
# pon

Starting connect script

Setting PDP context

Dialing...

Serial connection established.

Using interface ppp0

Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/ttyACM0

Could not determine remote IP address: defaulting to 10.64.64.64

local  IP address 46.34.227.63

remote IP address 10.64.64.64

primary   DNS address 160.218.161.60

secondary DNS address 194.228.211.33
```

Now i am trying to do it automatically with Network Manager. But i have problems, it seems that Network Manager successfully connects, but then disconnects:

```
Aug  6 09:02:10 dash-pc NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (ttyACM0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) scheduled...

Aug  6 09:02:10 dash-pc NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (ttyACM0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) starting...

Aug  6 09:02:10 dash-pc NetworkManager: <info>  (ttyACM0): device state change: 4 -> 5 (reason 0)

Aug  6 09:02:10 dash-pc NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (ttyACM0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) successful.

Aug  6 09:02:10 dash-pc NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (ttyACM0) Stage 3 of 5 (IP Configure Start) scheduled.

Aug  6 09:02:10 dash-pc NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (ttyACM0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) complete.

Aug  6 09:02:10 dash-pc NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (ttyACM0) Stage 3 of 5 (IP Configure Start) started...

Aug  6 09:02:10 dash-pc NetworkManager: <info>  (ttyACM0): device state change: 5 -> 7 (reason 0)

Aug  6 09:02:10 dash-pc NetworkManager: <info>  Starting pppd connection

Aug  6 09:02:10 dash-pc NetworkManager: <debug> [1312614130.209683] nm_ppp_manager_start(): Command line: /usr/sbin/pppd nodetach lock nodefaultroute ttyACM0 noipdefault noauth usepeerdns lcp-echo-failure 0 lcp-echo-interval 0 ipparam /org/freedesktop/NetworkManager/PPP/1 plugin /usr/lib64/pppd/2.4.4/nm-pppd-plugin.so

Aug  6 09:02:10 dash-pc NetworkManager: <debug> [1312614130.214134] nm_ppp_manager_start(): ppp started with pid 5051

Aug  6 09:02:10 dash-pc NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (ttyACM0) Stage 4 of 5 (IP6 Configure Get) scheduled...

Aug  6 09:02:10 dash-pc NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (ttyACM0) Stage 3 of 5 (IP Configure Start) complete.

Aug  6 09:02:10 dash-pc NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (ttyACM0) Stage 4 of 5 (IP6 Configure Get) started...

Aug  6 09:02:10 dash-pc NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (ttyACM0) Stage 4 of 5 (IP6 Configure Get) complete.

Aug  6 09:02:10 dash-pc pppd[5051]: Plugin /usr/lib64/pppd/2.4.4/nm-pppd-plugin.so loaded.

Aug  6 09:02:10 dash-pc pppd[5051]: pppd 2.4.5 started by root, uid 0

Aug  6 09:02:10 dash-pc pppd[5051]: Removed stale lock on ttyACM0 (pid 2110)

Aug  6 09:02:10 dash-pc pppd[5051]: Using interface ppp0

Aug  6 09:02:10 dash-pc pppd[5051]: Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/ttyACM0

Aug  6 09:02:10 dash-pc modem-manager: (net/ppp0): could not get port's parent device

[b]Aug  6 09:02:10 dash-pc pppd[5051]: CHAP authentication succeeded

Aug  6 09:02:10 dash-pc pppd[5051]: CHAP authentication succeeded

Aug  6 09:02:12 dash-pc pppd[5061]: pppd 2.4.5 started by dash, uid 0

Aug  6 09:02:12 dash-pc pppd[5061]: Device ttyACM0 is locked by pid 5051

Aug  6 09:02:12 dash-pc pppd[5061]: Exit.

Aug  6 09:02:13 dash-pc kernel: ata4.00: ACPI cmd ef/03:0c:00:00:00:a0 (unknown) filtered out

Aug  6 09:02:13 dash-pc kernel: ata4.00: ACPI cmd ef/03:42:00:00:00:a0 (unknown) filtered out

Aug  6 09:02:13 dash-pc kernel: ata4.00: configured for UDMA/33

[u]Aug  6 09:02:30 dash-pc NetworkManager: <WARN>  pppd_timed_out(): Looks like pppd didn't initialize our dbus module[/u]

Aug  6 09:02:30 dash-pc NetworkManager: <info>  (ttyACM0): device state change: 7 -> 9 (reason 14)

Aug  6 09:02:30 dash-pc NetworkManager: <info>  Marking connection 'O2 Internet 1' invalid.

Aug  6 09:02:30 dash-pc pppd[5051]: Terminating on signal 15

Aug  6 09:02:30 dash-pc NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (ttyACM0) failed.

Aug  6 09:02:30 dash-pc NetworkManager: <info>  (ttyACM0): device state change: 9 -> 3 (reason 0)

Aug  6 09:02:30 dash-pc NetworkManager: <info>  (ttyACM0): deactivating device (reason: 0).[/b]

Aug  6 09:02:30 dash-pc modem-manager: Modem /org/freedesktop/ModemManager/Modems/1: state changed (connected -> disconnecting)

Aug  6 09:02:30 dash-pc dbus[1636]: [system] Rejected send message, 2 matched rules; type="error", sender=":1.0" (uid=0 pid=1649 comm="/usr/sbin/NetworkManager --pid-file /var/run/Netwo") interface="(unset)" member="(unset)" error name="org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.UnknownMethod" requested_reply="0" destination=":1.11" (uid=0 pid=5051 comm="/usr/sbin/pppd nodetach lock nodefaultroute ttyACM")

Aug  6 09:02:30 dash-pc dbus[1636]: [system] Rejected send message, 2 matched rules; type="error", sender=":1.0" (uid=0 pid=1649 comm="/usr/sbin/NetworkManager --pid-file /var/run/Netwo") interface="(unset)" member="(unset)" error name="org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.UnknownMethod" requested_reply="0" destination=":1.11" (uid=0 pid=5051 comm="/usr/sbin/pppd nodetach lock nodefaultroute ttyACM")

Aug  6 09:02:32 dash-pc NetworkManager: <debug> [1312614152.002283] ensure_killed(): waiting for ppp pid 5051 to exit

Aug  6 09:02:32 dash-pc NetworkManager: <debug> [1312614152.015190] ensure_killed(): ppp pid 5051 cleaned up

Aug  6 09:02:32 dash-pc NetworkManager: <info>  (ttyACM0): now unmanaged

Aug  6 09:02:32 dash-pc NetworkManager: <info>  (ttyACM0): device state change: 3 -> 1 (reason 36)

Aug  6 09:02:32 dash-pc NetworkManager: <info>  (ttyACM0): cleaning up...

Aug  6 09:02:32 dash-pc NetworkManager: <info>  (ttyACM0): taking down device.
```

I am using this version of Network Manager:

[I] net-misc/networkmanager

     Available versions:  0.8-r1 ~0.8.1-r6 ~0.8.2-r1 ~0.8.2-r2 ~0.8.2-r6 ~0.8.2-r10 ~0.8.4.0-r1 {avahi bluetooth connection-sharing dhclient dhcpcd doc gnutls kernel_linux nss resolvconf}

     Installed versions:  0.8-r1(01:30:27 PM 07/09/2011)(gnutls -avahi -bluetooth -connection-sharing -dhclient -dhcpcd -doc -nss -resolvconf)

     Homepage:            http://www.gnome.org/projects/NetworkManager/

     Description:         Network configuration and management in an easy way. Desktop environment independent.

What i am doing wrong? Can you point me on right direction please?

Thanks!

----------

